# Akas klitzekleines PC/Problem



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2006)

Nicht mal mehr die Tastatur funyt ...
Im Ernst... mein PC hat sich vergessen. Alle Dateien noch da, aber windows xp startete heute morgen ewig lange und meldete sich dann mit dem Standardbildschirmhintergrund. Ich bin als ich angemeldet aber das bin ich nicht. kein desktop, keine startleisten, keine Favoriten weder in IE noch in firefox. alle einstellungen weg. Ordneroptionen standard, nicht meine. Als haette mein Benutyerkonto Generalamnesie.
Heute mittag dann mit dem gewohnten Desktophintergrund aber sonst nichts. 
wie sollte ich nun strategisch zur Fehlerkorrektur vorgehen...  
systemwiederherstellung hab ich nicht, backup auch nicht.
heul.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klityekleines PC/Problem*

also es ist wie tabula rasa, als ob mein Konto nicht ich waere sondern ein neu eingerichteter Nutzer mit meinem Namen. Also ist es wohl so, dass das Konto nicht gefunden wird. hmm.


----------



## Heiko (4 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klityekleines PC/Problem*

Das klingt wirklich reichlich unerfreulich.


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klityekleines PC/Problem*

Von sowas hab ich nur wenig Ahnung aber eine Frage, hast Du mal im abgesichertem Modus ordentlich durchgestartet und sauber runtergefahren?


----------



## drboe (4 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klityekleines PC/Problem*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht mal mehr die Tastatur funyt ...
> Im Ernst... mein PC hat sich vergessen. Alle Dateien noch da, aber windows xp startete heute morgen ewig lange und meldete sich dann mit dem Standardbildschirmhintergrund. Ich bin als ich angemeldet aber das bin ich nicht. kein desktop, keine startleisten, keine Favoriten weder in IE noch in firefox. alle einstellungen weg. Ordneroptionen standard, nicht meine. Als haette mein Benutyerkonto Generalamnesie.
> Heute mittag dann mit dem gewohnten Desktophintergrund aber sonst nichts.
> wie sollte ich nun strategisch zur Fehlerkorrektur vorgehen...
> systemwiederherstellung hab ich nicht, backup auch nicht.heul.


Das liest sich, als ob der Explorer nicht startet. Versuch einmal, Dich als  Administrator anzumelden. Ggf. ist das Benutzerprofil des Users kaputt. 

Unter http://www.wintotal.de/Artikel/systemrettung/systemrettung.php gibt es Tipps zur Systemrettung/Wiederherstellung. Mir selbst hat nach einer mißglückten Installation einer Scanner-SW einmal allein der Start der Wiederherstellungskonsole von CD geholfen.

Man kann auch eine Reparatur-Installation machen. Dazu bootet man von der Windows XP-CD, drückt Enter und folgt den Anweisungen. Habe ich einmal gemacht, als meine explorer.exe angeblich verseucht war - verdammter Antivir-Fehler - und nichts mehr ging. Hat funktioniert, aber alle Patches waren hinterher weg. War insofern frustrierend, als auch fast 1 GB weniger Platz auf der Platte war. Das System fühlte sich irgendwie nicht mehr rund an. Habe daher die Daten auf DVD geschrieben, den PC platt gemacht und alles neu installiert.

Weitere Hilfen:
Wiederherstellen des Betriebssystems in einem früheren Zustand
Starten der Systemwiederherstellung aus einer Eingabeaufforderung
Optionen des abgesicherten Startmodus
Systemwiederherstellung bei beschädigter Registrierung
Windows XP mit Bordmitteln reparieren (3 Teile)

Wenn alle Stricke reissen: Knoppix booten, Daten sichern (ggf. via LAN) und dann ganz neu aufsetzen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klityekleines PC/Problem*

wie man sieht, bin ich ja hier 
ich habe wie wild wichtige Dateien kopiert und den User (Konto) ins Nirwana befördert. Jetzt noch 'n bisschen rumpfriemeln und es passt wohl wieder...
Im Osterurlaub werde ich einen Tag für ein neues System investieren.
Deine Tipps werde ich gesammelt ausdrucken für alle Fälle.
Grazie!


----------



## Der Jurist (4 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klitzekleines PC/Problem*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht mal mehr die Tastatur fun*y*t ...
> heul.


... und die amerikanische Tastaturbelegung hast Du auch, wenn statt des "z" das "y" kommt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klitzekleines PC/Problem*

Das war Absicht  Akas klityekleines ...
Ist aber schwer zu unterscheiden, denn 





> Benutyerkonto


 war keine Absicht *lach*
Bei "Nutzer" und "Systemwiederherstellung" habe ich (korrekt) z als y und y als z gedrückt. Man glaubt nicht, wie fixiert man ist beim Tippen... (Aber ich hoffe, dies reicht als Beweis, dass ich es prinyipiell  gemerkt hatte...

Ich habe teilweise über Dos Dateien kopiert ungefähr 5-6 Ebenen tief. Dazu habe ich mir extra eine Belegungstabelle auf die Tastatur gelegt, damit ich keine Krise kriege, wenn ich den Doppelpunkt suche (groß Ö) oder ein / (_) oder gar ein \ (')

Es läuft so weit wieder, aber irgendwann brauch ich ein anderes Handling für so was. Jetzt habe ich wieder Flickwerk...


----------



## Der Jurist (5 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klitzekleines PC/Problem*

Darf ich Dich trösten. Vor einer Woche habe ich mir einen neuen Rechner gekauft. Den alten sollte die Tochter bekommen. Mein neuer war installiert, die wichtigen Daten rübergeschaufelt, den Rest wollte ich über Funkkarte machen, da ging der alte völlig in die Knie.
Jetzt hat die Tochter auch einen funkelnagelneuen Rechner. Mein Händler grüßt mich jetzt besonders freundlich.:teddy:


----------



## Heiko (5 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klitzekleines PC/Problem*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich Dich trösten. Vor einer Woche habe ich mir einen neuen Rechner gekauft. Den alten sollte die Tochter bekommen. Mein neuer war installiert, die wichtigen Daten rübergeschaufelt, den Rest wollte ich über Funkkarte machen, da ging der alte völlig in die Knie.
> Jetzt hat die Tochter auch einen funkelnagelneuen Rechner. Mein Händler grüßt mich jetzt besonders freundlich.:teddy:


Suchst Du noch Kinder zum adoptieren?


----------



## Der Jurist (5 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klitzekleines PC/Problem*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nein Danke, mein Bedarf ist gedeckt.


----------



## Heiko (5 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klitzekleines PC/Problem*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Nein Danke, mein Bedarf ist gedeckt.


Mift


----------



## stieglitz (5 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klitzekleines PC/Problem*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Mift


????
http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/MIFT


----------



## Heiko (5 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klitzekleines PC/Problem*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> ????
> http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/MIFT


"Mist" darf man doch nicht sagen


----------



## stieglitz (5 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klitzekleines PC/Problem*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> "Mist" darf man doch nicht sagen


Führ mich doch nicht so aufs Glatteis, ich stellte mir irgendein besonderes, nur für Insider zu verstehendes, Acronym vor.
Und dann sonen "Mist"


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klitzekleines PC/Problem*

tja... dugel!


----------



## stieglitz (6 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klitzekleines PC/Problem*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> tja... dugel!


Dumm gelaufen ???


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klitzekleines PC/Problem*

엄정하게


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2006)

*AW: Akas klitzekleines PC/Problem*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> 엄정하게



Google-Sprachtool ist genial! 





> It is exact,


----------

